# vocal cord medialization



## peglmrohen (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a code for Vocal cord medialization? I'm leaning toward 31588.  I would appreciate any input.


----------



## donna.christian@providence.org (May 1, 2012)

*CPT Vocal Cord Medialization*

Our ENT and the Univeristy of WA Otolaryngologists use CPT `31599.`


----------

